# First meal was a total success!



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi again,

After agonizing for the last week or so about introducing my brand spanking new puppy to raw (you probably saw my thread begging for help, LOL) we decided to just take the plunge as soon as we brought Fanta home.

Luckily for us breeder did not feed her at all yesterday and she was starving. After couple of hours at home I gave her a bit of chicken ribs (cut from the breast they sell prepackaged) and she just hoovered it. I freaked at first since there were bones in that piece and all but then gave her the rest of it. She took her time chewing and crunching down the bones and the tore it off and ate it. her total meal was half a pound.
I was very relieved knowing that she actually enjoyed it.

This morning we gave her some pumpkin. she wouldnt eat it by itself so I mixed bit of chicken breast and she ate about a tablespoon of it. then it was time for some more chicken ribs and again she ate it very nicely.
I wanted to go little "bonier" at first to prevent diarrhea.

here is a little video of her eating.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfmWoTEm0WY

now a question:
she weighs 11lbs 7oz (vet weighed them Saturday morning before pickup). how much should I feed her? going by 10% of current weight we are looking at 1.2lbs roughly and 2% of ideal weight would be 1.5. is it better going with less first? or would that 0.3lbs make a huge difference?

Thank you all for your support. I am very grateful to have found this forum and I know Fanta is too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Keyzah is a bit smaller and she is handling roughly a pound a day in two meals. (I prefer to feed three meals to a pup but I can't seem to get her meals any smaller and she gets treats during her training sessions to tide her over. She is growing like a weed and is not too fat or thin so I think a hair over a pound is good for her. If you can do .5 pounds over three servings she should be fine. Just monitor her weight (by sight) to make sure she doesn't get too pudgy or too thin. With their growth spurts be prepared to add a little extra here and there and cut back a bit too when they spurt slows. 

That is pretty much what I did with Jethro and he was never chunky or too thin.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sounds like a great first meal!!

As for how much, it's really not a SET %. I started Mauser at about 7% of his 9 week old weight and then checked him weekly.

At the end of the week if he felt thin, I increased his amount for next week. If he felt fat, I decreased the amount a bit. If he felt fine I left the amount the same for the next week.

There were weeks when I had to increase his amounts MID week because he was going through a growth spurt.

Puppies should look and FEEL like miniature adults. The fat rolly-polly puppy might look cute but it is NOT healthy.









The nice thing about weighing him every week is that he can experience the vets office for FUN things before he really has to go for anything traumatic. Bring a handful of treats and let the staff dole them out to him before, during and after you weigh him! Your vet will thank you for it later!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to hear that the first raw meal was a success! Congratulations!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just a thought ...

In the beginning, I would cut up the pieces so it's easier for her to eat them without alot of work. Just for the first week or two. This will help establish the 'Eat Over the Bowl' behavior. If she gets pieces that need alot of work she may want to wander off somewhere more comfortable to eat. Messy!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Aaaaahh!! Helllpp!! Beebee Fanta







is too cuuuute!!!







She is handling that piece really well. What a little trooper! This is instinctive for her, look at her go at it with her scissoring side-teeth, adjusting it's position in her mouth, etc. This is wonderful to see! Also, good for you for doing your research first and starting her with just chicken. She looks like she is truly enjoying her healthy meal!







Just a thought, you may want to be sure children aren't too close while she's noshing. It might be no big deal with a puppy, but you want her to feel secure with her food. She has a great coat. She is adorable!! I couldn't help making cute babytalk noises at her video.







Fanta is so very ADORABLE!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG!!! sweet sweet puppy!!! Makes we want another.........almost....LOL sweet little baracudas that they are!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you all.

she is a trooper. 
poops are coming out (two so far) great. they still may be kibble poop but they seem pretty solid. not rock but held up when I picked em up.









yep, I'm excited about poop.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: establish the 'Eat Over the Bowl' behavior.


You can also just always feed her in her crate, then later teach her a "Mat" command & allow her to have her bones etc there (I think you have young children).


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, we will have to figure something out so she doesnt carry it all over the place. 
problem is she is sliding on the floor without the carpet. :0
otherwise she would be fine right by the bowl. 
we do make sure to quickly clean it up right after she is done.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: yep, I'm excited about poop


LOL - Welcome to the club!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

everything still going well. chicken quarters yesterday and today. some pumpkin too.

when can I try giving her yogurt? is that considered a separate protein source so should be introduced later?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yogurt is good for the tummy, I'd go ahead and start adding some, but a small amount, you don't want too much calcium for those growing bones. Maybe a teaspoon?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you Tiffany.

can it be any plain yogurt or does it have to be Activia or any other that specifically lists probiotics on the packaging?

which one may be most beneficial?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tiffany, good suggestion.







Any yogurt will have probiotics in it. You can use lowfat, store brand yogurt. I'd suggest a heaping teaspoon per meal, and if you buy just the plain, there's no extra sugars or coloring to it. If you buy a big container, it will last long enough and be cheaper than many little yogurt containers.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

awesome

I am so glad she is doing fine on raw its not even funny.









when she crushes the bones I sometimes worry that it may hurt her, LOL. 
she actually cried a bit during her meal last night. something either hurt her jaw or she was getting ticked off that it was taking so long to chew a piece off.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I just buy the plain, lowfat kind. Nothing quiet as snazzy as Activia. I've found the Publix storebrand is good. I tried Dannon lowfat plain and it was okay, but for the price, I prefer the storebrand.

It also helps with getting her to eat something new...if she's not sure about it, I cover it with yogurt and POOF! it's gone!









Raw really is amazing. And it makes sense when you get over the initial shock of "it's not kibble". DH who still makes fun of my raw/poo obsession happily tells others about how great it's been for the dogs. He loves not having a doggy smell anymore!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I also buy store-brand, plain yogurt. I can't remember if I specifically have gotten low fat or not, it probably just depends on my mood. Lol. 

I'm glad to hear that raw is going well for you.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

well, in my case it will depend on what I like since I LOVE yogurt myself.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I love yogurt too, but I dont give ava the flavored kind as I get the kind that has aspartame in it. Not sure, but for some reason I have an aversion to feeding ava a sugar substitute even though I eat it myself!!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I like it all, even the plain one.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL......you say tomato...I say tomata......


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike gets a teaspoon of yogurt per meal too. That and fish oil pills. Those are his only two supplements.

Glad to hear Fanta is doing well on RAW!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Once your pups use to the raw, then you can add the stinky raw green tripe, so many benefits in it(natural probiotics and digestive enzymes)! And the dogs luv it.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I will be definitely adding tripe. just have to find a good (cheap







) source around here.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Personally, I don't use yogurt. Once my pups/dogs are weaned I do not use any type of dairy products.

That being said I don't see any reason not to give a SMALL amount of yogurt. I would find the plain type - but NOT the low or no fat. Remember - fat = good!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

crap, I actually got the no-fat one. is it OK to feed that for now and then switch to fatty one, or should I eat that myself and get Fanta something good. LOL

Help needed:
I have been trying to feed her 3 meals 0.5# each but it seems to be too much for her. she actually will walkaway from the bowl and leave some behind. no diarrhea from overfeeding, she actually controls herself. thats a good thing right? 

for breakfast I fed her a chicken back (8oz) cut in 4 pieces and she only ate 3 of them so 6oz. for midday snack my wife will give her pumpkin with yogurt and we will try 0.5# for dinner (chicken back and MM). if she doesnt finish that it will mean she is getting enough food.

should I keep giving her more in case she needs more for that particular meal?
I want to make sure she is getting enough.

should I supplement with anything? 
she has been on chicken only. starting monday I was planning on adding beef heart as MM. next week turkey and fish the week after.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think you need to supplement...doing a protein a week is fine. Then when you know she's good with everything, mix and match at your leisure!

Sometimes Anna doesn't eat all of her morning meal (MM/OM), I just keep the leftover and serve it with her night meal (RMB) and she usually eats it all. Some days (like today) she didn't touch breakfast. I'll serve part of it with her dinner and go from there.

She's still small, trust me, when she starts going through those growth spurts she'll be eating everything!! So I wouldn't force it.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

definitely wont be forcing her to eat more than she wants to


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Last couple of meals she ate all of it so I guess it depends on her mood. LOL

its such a pleasure watching her eat.


----------

